# CA accelerator spray



## Younka (Nov 25, 2011)

I’m trying to find some CA accelerator spray and can't find it at any stores where i live, So i was wondering if anyone can tell me where to buy it and what brand you think is the best and you have had luck with.

Thanks
Logan


----------



## pinelumber (Nov 25, 2011)

*ca acc.*

I don't know if you have a woodcraft or rockler in your area or a craft store you can always get it one line.  Don't get ypur fingers in the way with that it is not a pretty picture.


Dennis
Pine lumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 25, 2011)

I use the Stik Fast stuff they sell at Woodcraft. Extremely reliable.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 25, 2011)

I am not affiliated with this company.  In fact, I've never even purchased any products.   I get my CA supplies from the stores I walk into.  

I just knew I saved the URL and found it.

http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_WoodenWonders/


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 25, 2011)

Lee Valley , a model airplane store , Acklands-Grainger


----------



## panamint (Nov 25, 2011)

Most hobby shops will have it in stock, you might have to pay a little more then getting it online.
Scott


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 25, 2011)

Younka said:


> I’m trying to find some CA accelerator spray and can't find it at any stores where i live, So i was wondering if anyone can tell me where to buy it and what brand you think is the best and you have had luck with.
> 
> Thanks
> Logan


I buy mine from Indy-Pen-Dance here on IAP!


----------



## Monty (Nov 25, 2011)

Grizz said:


> I am not affiliated with this company.  In fact, I've never even purchased any products.   I get my CA supplies from the stores I walk into.
> 
> I just knew I saved the URL and found it.
> 
> http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_WoodenWonders/


Shipping the accelerator and debonder to Canada is prohibited by Canadian import regulations since both are labeled flammable. Also, because they are flammable, they cannot be shipped via USPS in the US.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 25, 2011)

Monty said:


> Grizz said:
> 
> 
> > I am not affiliated with this company. In fact, I've never even purchased any products. I get my CA supplies from the stores I walk into.
> ...


Hi Mannie; I'm really not in any position to argue with you in respect to your statement, but I'd be more inclined to think it can't be imported to Canada by air carrier.

We have many flammables in Canada which are imported, just not via air. Does this sound more reasonable?


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are wanting it for your Pen Finish the most important thing to me is use areosol and not Pump.  Many sellers on IAP and in the real world.


----------



## Monty (Nov 25, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > Grizz said:
> ...


Mac,
Third from the bottom under Prohibitions.
"Shipments bearing caution labels indicating the contents are flammable."
This is for USPS. It may be legal via UPS.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 25, 2011)

Monty said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > Monty said:
> ...


----------



## okiebugg (Nov 29, 2011)

*accelerator*

Another good thing to try in a pinch is plain old Lysol spray disinfectant. It works well on thin coats of CA. The only downside is the thicker the CA, the longer the set time. 

I don't use it all of the time because I have ready access to Woodcraft here in Tulsa.

Another caveat, when spraying thick coats of CA, it has a tendency to turn whitish. This won't affect the finished product because it comes off easily with sanding. FWIW


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ed sells it on the exotics site and PSI sells it.  I've used both and they both work.


----------

